# What draw weight should I consider?



## RonaldDonald (Jun 29, 2016)

I am planning to get a 50lbs Samick Sage from Amazon. 

I am 16, 180cm and have practiced with a 30 pound bow for quite a bit and would like to shoot something that is a bit stronger. I think my form is ok. 

I'm not sure if my old arrows (Easton Jazz with 60 grain tip) could be used on a heavier bow. It is feather fletched. 

Are 50 pound bows hard to draw back? Should I consider a 45 pound instead? Are there other bows that are better than the Samick Sage?

Many thanks.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Best advice is to get to a pro shop and try some out. If you plan to hunt you need to check the regulations for minimum bow weights, if you plan to shoot 3D, most good shooters use between 36# and 45#. Only ever shoot as much bow as you can control and by that I mean hold at full draw for 10 seconds. Once you have that figured go on the Easton arrow charts to check your arrow spine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

30# to 50# is a massive jump. Find somewhere where you can try out bows of varying draw weights first, please.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

to put things in perspective, there are a hand of male archers in Canada shooting 50+ pounds recurves properly, their form is really really good, they shoot on average minimum 200 arrows a day, they likely have been shooting for around 10 years, they didn't start at 30 and jump to 50. however there is an exception to very rule, if you form is great and you can draw the bow(your current #30) using all the right mussels engaging the back, not shoulders through out your draw cycle, further holding strong and steady at anchor with the back engaged for 30 seconds without shaking and fatigue. then yes you are possibly ready for 40 maybe. most important is a good start have some in the know at you form especially if you plan to jump in weight that much.

wayne


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

The Samic sage is a good bow for the price you could go for the 50 and be ready to buy some 40 lb limbs for it or just order a 40 if you have a choice then get 50 lb limbs in a year or 2 once you can hold the 40 for 30 seconds to one minute.You are still young build up slowly you will enjoy the sport for many years instead of going all macho and pulling out your shoulder or hurting something else and then not being able to shoot at all.Ive been shooting since I was your age and am 60 now and still shoot every other day at least 4 or 5 dozen arrows and only shoot a 45 lb bow and a 50 lb compound


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as every body has stated go up in smaller increments ....myself, used to shoot 58 lbs and over the years wore out my rotater in my shoulder...now shoot 35lbs.. like wayne here we all have gone down in weight.. being able to properly anchor numerous times instills good form..holding for 30 seconds is not the key.. but smooth draw and good anchor and equipement that is tuned like arrow spine to bow weight and center shot etc etc etc... 40lbs is enough ...really at any age


----------

